#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  In order to actualize Bodhichitta...

## PampKin Head

Cloudless Sky, Kongtrul Rinpoche.




> ...
> Student: In order to actualize Bodhichitta, the desire to remain in samsara untill all beings have attained Buddhahood, does one have to remain in samsara untill all beings become Buddhas?
> 
> Rinpoche: If someone genuinely feels this way and is not merely paying lip service to the idea or trying to contrive it, this in itseft speeds up his or her own realization of Buddhahood. This is the "trick" of Mahayana. However, one cannot deliberately use Boddhichitta as a trick, since the desire to lead all beings to enlightenment must be genuine and unfabricated. One will then be able to progress quite rapidly along the path and achieve either  enlightenment or higher boddhisatvas bhumis for the benefit of beings. Only then is one really able to lead all beings to Buddhahood.
> ...

----------


## До

> ...
> Ученик: Чтобы реализовать бодхичитту необходимо желание оставаться в сансаре до тех пор пока все существа не достигли буддства, разве необходимо оставаться в сансаре пока все существа не станут буддами?
> 
> Ринпоче: Если человек искренне так считает, а не просто говорит или воображает, то это ускоряет его достижение буддства. Это махаянская хитрость (уловка). Однако, невозможно использовать бодхичитту в качестве уловки, так как желание привести всех существ к просветлению должно быть подлинным, а не вымышленным. Только тогда можно действительно быстро развиваться по пути и достичь просветления или высоких бхуми на благо существ. Только тогда действительно сможешь приводить всех существ к буддству.
> ...


Я хочу обратить внимание, обет бодхисаттвы, это не 'останусь омрачённым (т.е.) в сансаре пока все не просветлятся'. А я достигну просветления этим на благо всех существ. "Оставаться в сансаре", это тоже самое, что и "не уходить в нирвану", потому что нет такой цели в Махаяне. Махаянская цель - просветление (буддство), а не хинаянская нирвана.

----------

Ритл (13.05.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Я так понимаю, используя методы Махаяны, и достигнув результатов, благодаря "кредиту" за искреннее стремление освободить существ, потом уже надо будет "платить по счетам", оставаясь в Самсаре, пока последнее существо не перестанет страдать  :Smilie:  Иначе не получится уже  :Smilie:  Не получится достичь Просветления, формально используя методы Махаяны, т.е. не желая "из глубины костей" (как пишуь в текстах) освободить существ, и не удастся уйти из Самсары, достигнув Просветления, на благо существ и появятся силы и возможности им помогать.. Посмотрите на наших Лам - они возвращаются из сострадания. Так же будем и мы, никуда не денемся  :Smilie:  Хотя, помогать можно на разном уровне.

Я бы там перевела так  Ринпоче: "Если кто-то искренне прочувствовал это, а не просто "шевелит губами" или пытается делать это надуманно, это само по себе ускоряет его или ее достижение состояния Будды. В этом заключается "трюк" Махаяны. Однако, человек не может умышленно использовать Бодхичитту как трюк, поскольку желание привести всех существ к просветлению должно быть искренним и не надуманным. Тогда, человек сможет достаточно быстро продвигаться по пути и достичь или просветления или высших бхуми бодхисаттвы на благо существ. Только тогда человек сможет на самом деле привести всех существ к достижению состояния Будды." 

Разве это не прекрасно? Это все реально, только надо быть искренними и действительно развивать сострадание или любящую доброту к существам  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я так понимаю, используя методы Махаяны, и достигнув результатов, благодаря "кредиту" за искреннее стремление освободить существ, потом уже надо будет "платить по счетам", оставаясь в Самсаре, пока последнее существо не перестанет страдать  Иначе не получится уже  Не получится достичь Просветления, формально используя методы Махаяны, т.е. не желая "из глубины костей" (как пишуь в текстах) освободить существ, и не удастся уйти из Самсары, достигнув Просветления, на благо существ и появятся силы и возможности им помогать.. Посмотрите на наших Лам - они возвращаются из сострадания. Так же будем и мы, никуда не денемся  Хотя, помогать можно на разном уровне.
> 
> Я бы там перевела так  Ринпоче: "Если кто-то искренне прочувствовал это, а не просто "шевелит губами" или пытается делать это надуманно, это само по себе ускоряет его или ее достижение состояния Будды. В этом заключается "трюк" Махаяны. Однако, человек не может умышленно использовать Бодхичитту как трюк, поскольку желание привести всех существ к просветлению должно быть искренним и не надуманным. Тогда, человек сможет достаточно быстро продвигаться по пути и достичь или просветления или высших бхуми бодхисаттвы на благо существ. Только тогда человек сможет на самом деле привести всех существ к достижению состояния Будды." 
> 
> Разве это не прекрасно? Это все реально, только надо быть искренними и действительно развивать сострадание или любящую доброту к существам


http://mahakala.narod.ru/lamrim2.htm
>>>
УПРАЗДНЕНИЕ ЛОЖНЫХ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЙ О ДАННОЙ [УСТАНОВКЕ]

Некоторые полагают:

"Если, подобно шравакам, культивировать сильную разочарованность,
удрученность сансарой, то из-за нежелания оставаться в сансаре впадем
в крайность Покоя*78, поэтому культивирование разочарованности прекрасно
для Хинаяны, но Бодхисаттва не должен этим заниматься. Ибо в "Сутре
непостижимой тайны" говорится:

"Бодхисаттвы, отдавшись совершенствованию живых существ, смотрят на
сансару как на нечто полезное; для них нехорошо [желать] полного
выхода [из нее]."

И далее:

"Если Бодхисаттву испугает деятельность в сансаре, то это недостойное
падение."

И далее:

"Бхагаван, шравакам подобает бояться сансарной деятельности, а
Бодхисаттвам следует вновь и вновь без конца держаться сансары."

[Ответ:]

- Это большая ошибка, непонимание смысла сутры. А именно: смысл ее
слов "не следует разочаровываться в сансаре" - вовсе не в том, что не
должно быть удрученности рождением, старостью, болезнью, смертью и
прочими страданиями блуждания в сансаре по причине кармы и клеш, а в
том, что ежели Бодхисаттва надел панцирь практики деяний Бодхисаттвы
на благо существ до самого конца сансары, то, даже если на его тело и
ум обрушатся в каждый миг все страдания существ, он не должен унывать,
ослаблять радостное усердие в свершении великих дел - не должен
разочаровываться в сансаре.

В [подтверждение] такого понимания наставник Чандракирти цитирует ту
же сутру:

"Не падая духом, даже если все страдания существ в каждый момент
пребывания в сансаре причиняли бы новую боль телу и душе, и понимая,
что каждое мгновение радостного усердия в сансаре, когда одновременно
целиком переживаются все страдания живых существ, - служит причиной
зарождения безмерной сокровищницы Знания всех аспектов [бытия] всех
существ*79, [Бодхисаттве] следует принимать сотни и сотни существований."

Почему [Бодхисаттва] смотрит на сансарное существование как на нечто
полезное, объясняется в той же самой ["Сутре непостижимой тайны"]:

"Бодхисаттва усердствует для блага живых существ, и это усердствование
доставляет ему духовную радость."

Значит, "неразочарованность в сансаре" - это неразочарованность
в деятельности в сансаре для блага существ; радость от этого.

Итак, если блуждать в сансаре по причине кармы и клеш, испытывая
множество страданий, то не будет способности [осуществлять] даже
собственное Благо, что уж говорить о Благе других. Поскольку они
(карма и клеши) - дверь всякого упадка, то [в Махаяне] необходимо им
препятствовать с еще большей разочарованностью, чем в Хинаяне, и при
этом надо с радостью держаться - силой молитв, сострадания и подобного
- рождений в сансаре. Поэтому эти две [неразочарованности] не одно и
то же.

О тех, кто говорит без такого различения, в "Уровнях Бодхисаттв"
сказано, что они погрязли бы в пороках и клешах, если бы приняли обет
Бодхисаттвы; но, избегая многословия, цитировать не буду.

Поэтому, когда весьма удручаемся, узрев всю ущербность сансары, но,
побуждаемые великим состраданием, ее не покидаем, - это замечательно.
Но если мы, жаждая ничуть не меньше и видя в сансарных благах небесные
дворцы, не оставляем сансару и претендуем на [роль трудящегося для]
блага других, - разве это может радовать мудрецов?!

В "Сущности Срединности" сказано:

 "Не в сансаре тот, кто зрит ее ущербность,
  по любви своей великой - не в нирване он.
  Взявший клятву во спасенье всех других существ
  все-таки в сансаре остается."

К тому же "полная неразочарованность в сансаре" противоречит
необходимости породить [в себе] - благодаря осознанию таких безмерных
страданий, как сто десять [мук], описанных в "Уровнях Бодхисаттв", -
мощное, непреходящее, нестерпимое сострадание ко всем существам.

Достижение истинной удрученности сансарой, затем осознание всех
существ своими родными и вступление ради их Блага в океан сансары -
эти этапы Пути и в "Четверосотнице" мыслятся как йогическая тренировка
Бодхисаттвы, что ясно показывает великий наставник Чандракирти в своем
комментарии к ней:

"Во имя истинного приобщения к Махаяне тех, кто, придя в ужас от
проповеди об ущербности сансары, захотел спастись, Бхагаван сказал:
"Монахи! Нет среди живых существ таких, о которых, долго вращавшихся
в сансаре, нельзя было бы сказать, что они побывали вашими отцами или
матерями, сынами или дочерьми, родными по крови или браку".

Осознав эти слова Бхагавана, Бодхисаттвы терпеливо жертвуют (собой)
ради того, чтобы переправить [через океан страдания] кораблем средств
Махаяны несчастных и беззащитных существ - матерей, отцов и других
родных из безначального рода сансары."

Такой порядок необходим и в наивысшей [Колеснице] сокровенной Мантры,
как говорит Арьядева в "Светильнике собрания практик":

"Этапы, после которых следует войти в практику совершенной
неконцептуальности*80, таковы: на самом первом из них подвизающийся,
памятуя о страданиях безначальной сансары, возжелает блаженства
нирваны, поэтому должен оставить все мирские дела и созерцать как
страдание все, вплоть до царской власти включительно..."

----------

